# Is There A Way To Repair Cracks In Concrete Without Mixing Concrete Up?



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I have 1-2 inch cracks, wondering if there is a long lasting way to patch these 1-2 foot long cracks up w/o mixing up concrete?

Im hoping for a caulking gun type of repair.


----------



## termite (Nov 18, 2011)

This one should work

http://rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=20


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

ERdept said:


> I have 1-2 inch cracks, wondering if there is a long lasting way to patch these 1-2 foot long cracks up w/o mixing up concrete?
> 
> Im hoping for a caulking gun type of repair.


 Pictures?


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

epoxy resin will hold but you will need to find some cheep stuff if it is large scale


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there a particular reason you don't want to mix concrete ?

It's without a doubt your best option and probably the cheapest too. A $5 bag of concrete, a 50c plastic bucket, a stick to mix it and some water. May as well do it properly if you want it to last.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

If you have 1-2 inch wide cracks there is no long lasting repair. There is poor soil underneath, any repair would be temporary.
I say this from 50 years in the construction industry.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> If you have 1-2 inch wide cracks there is no long lasting repair. There is poor soil underneath, any repair would be temporary.
> I say this from 50 years in the construction industry.


Yup. What he said. 2 inch crack is pretty big.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Home Depot has pre-mixed concrete repair in tubs...cost a lot more than mixing yourself, but it works well.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

is it horizontal or vertical? mix a slurry out of some filler and pour it in. they have specific mixtures for cracks


----------

